# Smoked Beer



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

My brother was kind enough to bestow upon me a smoked beer last night. I had not had a smoked beer in a few years, and I found it to be delicious. I think it was a Rogues brand. The malt is smoked over an open flame (usually with peat) leading to a very unique flavor after fermentation. In some cases, smoked beer can taste like someone dumped liquid smoke in a Miller Lite, but this one had a unique taste all of its own. It actually made me think of what a Laphroaig beer would taste like.

Anyway, you would think that it would be good with a cigar, but the smoked beer flavor can actually overpower the cigar smoke - it didnt make for a very good pairing at the outset.

Anyone else try a smoked beer? What were your thoughts?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

never heard of such a thing.



and to think of all the malted beverages I have partaken in and not experienced such.....


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

I love a good Rauchbier, tastes great with a good cigar. The Rogue is a very decent Rauch.


----------



## wellerjohn (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes they are very good i have brewed several batchs. My favorite was a stout and added some smoked malt, there's nothing like it. Cheers


----------



## blawmt (Dec 12, 2006)

I had a smoked cognac porter at a place called City Steam in Hartford CT. Not my idea of an enjoyable beer. It was like someone dumped liquid smoke in a skunky Budweiser (oh yeah, they are all skunky), dropped some cheap cognac in, and served it in a brandy sniffer.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Rausch beer was around here a long time ago (15+ years), I bought some but found the smoke overpowered everything, too.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Very interesting concept smoke beer! I'll have to try one when I get a chance. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

I brewed a batch of a smokey ale back when I made my own. No reflection on other smoked beers, but that batch ended up as chicken baste. Just something about it didn't sit well with me. I am not discounting that it might have been just my beer rather than smoked beer in general. 

I would think that a stout or porter would be the best medium for this.


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

I once has a rauchbier at the Boston Beer Festival that tasted just like bbq sauce. Interesting in small doses, but I don't think I could drink more than one. cheers


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

i had the Smoked beer from Rogue Ale ...it was very good.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I've had the Stone Smoked Porter it's a pretty good brew.


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

NEver even heard of a smoked beer before... I will have to keep my eyes open


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Never heard of it, but now I have a new mission. Looking forward to it!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Stone Smoked Porter is very good. Very easy to drink, not overpowering at all.:al


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

QUOTE=omowasu;691362]My brother was kind enough to bestow upon me a smoked beer last night. I had not had a smoked beer in a few years, and I found it to be delicious. I think it was a Rogues brand. The malt is smoked over an open flame (usually with peat) leading to a very unique flavor after fermentation. In some cases, smoked beer can taste like someone dumped liquid smoke in a Miller Lite, but this one had a unique taste all of its own. It actually made me think of what a Laphroaig beer would taste like.[/QUOTE]

Good stuff. We :al several of these while smoking the pork for my sister-in-laws wedding a couple of weeks ago.

Warning, drinking this could lead to compromising pictures that *will* come back to haunt you later :w


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> Never heard of it, but now I have a new mission. Looking forward to it!


Mission complete! A couple months back my buddy was telling me about one and he brought a smoked porter from alaskan brewing co. Loved it so I went in search again a couple weeks ago and found the rouge which was good If I had never tried the alaskan! So as we speak I tracked down some more and consuming every last drop with a sancho and I am fixing to have another bottle (1pint 6fl. oz.) when I finish the first! Now All I have to do is pick another great stick to go with it! Gotta love dark beer!! :al :ss


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Haven't tried the smoke ale from Rogue, but I love their Dead Guy Ale.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

I believe Midwestsupplies.com, or Northernbrewer.com used to carry a kit for making them a few years back.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

The Saint said:


> I love a good Rauchbier, tastes great with a good cigar. The Rogue is a very decent Rauch.


:tpd:


----------



## y0c (Mar 28, 2007)

you guys must try Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Marzen. difficult name to pronounce, but not as difficult to find. i got it from a whole foods a while back. this is like smoked meat in a bottle.:dr


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

omowasu said:


> My brother was kind enough to bestow upon me a smoked beer last night. I had not had a smoked beer in a few years, and I found it to be delicious. I think it was a Rogues brand. The malt is smoked over an open flame (usually with peat) leading to a very unique flavor after fermentation. In some cases, smoked beer can taste like someone dumped liquid smoke in a Miller Lite, but this one had a unique taste all of its own. It actually made me think of what a Laphroaig beer would taste like.
> 
> Anyway, you would think that it would be good with a cigar, but the smoked beer flavor can actually overpower the cigar smoke - it didnt make for a very good pairing at the outset.
> 
> Anyone else try a smoked beer? What were your thoughts?


I just had one tonight for the first time.. by half way through the bottle I sort of stopped tasting the smoke. It reminded me of the smoke flavour in the smoked gouda I buy..

I also had a strange beer tonight that's brewed with orange peel among other things.. sort of flat and didn't taste very orangey, but I happen to be baking some hermit cookies which are high in cloves and after a bite of those cookies the beer tastes REALLY orangey. Amazing what contrast will do for your palette

EDIT: the smoked beer I just had is the very beer pictured in the post above me.. how about that!


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll have to agree with everyone on the Stone Smoked Porter. I bought a case awhile ago and it was very tasty.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Beer in recipe is fairly simple to brew and, IMHO, should only differ in flavor due to MAIN ingredients like hops or malt. I have tried and it is unique, but not to enjoy. I like the bite and the hops and THAT IS IT.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

LORD PUFFER said:


> Beer in recipe is fairly simple to brew and, IMHO, should only differ in flavor due to MAIN ingredients like hops or malt. I have tried and it is unique, but not to enjoy. I like the bite and the hops and THAT IS IT.


Sounds like you're a dedicated IPA drinker.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Yeah I've had these a few times and brewed one myself. The malt is smoked over a period of time and then cooked in the wort.

Good stuff if you're like the taste.



omowasu said:


> My brother was kind enough to bestow upon me a smoked beer last night. I had not had a smoked beer in a few years, and I found it to be delicious. I think it was a Rogues brand. The malt is smoked over an open flame (usually with peat) leading to a very unique flavor after fermentation. In some cases, smoked beer can taste like someone dumped liquid smoke in a Miller Lite, but this one had a unique taste all of its own. It actually made me think of what a Laphroaig beer would taste like.
> 
> Anyway, you would think that it would be good with a cigar, but the smoked beer flavor can actually overpower the cigar smoke - it didnt make for a very good pairing at the outset.
> 
> Anyone else try a smoked beer? What were your thoughts?


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

y0c said:


> you guys must try Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Marzen. difficult name to pronounce, but not as difficult to find. i got it from a whole foods a while back. this is like smoked meat in a bottle.:dr


I had one of these tonight with a very good cigar. The two paired very well. I let my bro take a sip and he said it tasted like beef jerky. This one is pretty expensive for a beer so I always try and find some other beer that would taste similar but I never can. This is actually my favorite beer right now.


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

I sampled Rogue's Smoked Frog while visiting the brewery and didn't find much to like about it. I do enjoy their chocolate stout and Dead Guy, but a lot of their beers seemed to be thrown together too quickly. Just one mans opinion I suppose :tu.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

a style that can be wonderful or go horribly wrong. Alaskan smoked porter is one of the best. The top guy at rogue was their brewer when they came up with the recipe, so i'm not surprised the rogue is good.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Closest I can say I've come is some bottles of an English Ale (barley wine) that was "matured" in Lagavulin casks.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

tnip23 said:


> a style that can be wonderful or go horribly wrong. Alaskan smoked porter is one of the best. The top guy at rogue was their brewer when they came up with the recipe, so i'm not surprised the rogue is good.


Put me in the "horribly wrong" category, as I have never had a good smoked beer.

All the ones I've tried taste and smell like smoked fish...and that's not a quality I like in my beers.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

This past weekend I finished off the last of my Islay Ales Bruichladdich 08 beer. It was the peatiest beer I've ever had and I loved them. At 7% it had enough malt to balance the peatiness and I think it was really well done.

Overall, I've never been too much a fan of Rauchbiers. The smoked porters and such are generally one-dimensional and just not that tasty to me.


----------

